# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Сетевой принтер печатает пустые листы

## kabo3d

У нас в отделе есть сетевой принтер HP Color LaserJet 2600n, он имеет свой ip адрес(ip адрес раздает DHCP сервер, но пробовали и стат. адрес). В сети работает он автономно и не зависит от компьютера. Устанавливил драйвера для вывода печати на этот принтер по сети, посылаю на печать, а он выводит пустые листы или пишет сложная страница и всё равно выводит пустой листок. Драйвера стоят на 7 ПК и только один работает с ним нормально(т.е. распечатывает как положено). У остальных одна и та же проблема, выводит пустые листы.
Пробовали ставить драйвера на чистую винду(ОС Windows XP SP3), не помогло. Скачивал драйвер с сайта HP тоже не помогло.
ПОМОГИТЕ!!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

Когда появилась проблема? В техподдержку HP обращались?

----------


## kabo3d

Нет не обращался, туда надо звонить, а уменя такой возможности нет. Проблема появилась месяц назад примерно.

----------


## Rene-gad

> туда надо звонить


А сюда не заходили? https://passport2.hp.com/hpp/newuser...t%252FHome.jsp

----------


## kabo3d

Нет, не был! Сейчас попробую.

при регистрации страничка зависает и не обновляется. А другие варианты есть?

Люди ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!

----------


## Br0m

сколько памяти установлено? что печатали? (какой документ, PDF,etc. размер, если чертеж или векторная графика - количество объектов/узлов) отложенные задания на всех машинах очищены? в %windir%\%system32%\spool\PRINTERS\ мусор от сбойнувших заданий не остался? на диске С: у клиентов свободного места достаточно? и с квотами как?

----------


## kabo3d

16 Мб памяти. Он не печатает даже пробную страницу не говоря уже какой либо графике. Отложеных заданий на всех машинах нет. Мусора тоже нет! Свободного места на диске С от 10 Гб и выше. Квоты не установлены.

----------


## Br0m

в сети он присутствует?
а локально он работает?

*Torvic99* прав, это же GDI-свисток - ему памяти и мощности встроенного процессора не хватает

----------


## Torvic99

> Драйвера стоят на 7 ПК и только один работает с ним нормально(т.е. распечатывает как положено).


А расшарьте принтер на том компьютере с которого нормально идет печать, а с другого попробуйте распечатать.

----------


## kabo3d

Он в сети



> в сети он присутствует?


В сети присутсвует!

*Добавлено через 41 секунду*




> А расшарьте принтер на том компьютере с которого нормально идет печать, а с другого попробуйте распечатать.


Идет печать, но это не спасает!

----------


## Torvic99

Тогда сравнивайте настройки на том компьютере где нормально печатает и на других.
И какой порт используете при подсоединении сетевого принтера?

----------


## kabo3d

Сравнивал, все один в один!(((

----------


## Юльча

> пустые листы или пишет *сложная страница*


а не пробовали упростить страницу? т.е. ухудшить качество печати

*Добавлено через 6 минут*

как у вас настроен сетевой принтер как сетевой или как локальный на стандартный tcp/ip порт? т.е. попробуйте по-другому, проблема не исчезнет?

----------


## kabo3d

> а не пробовали упростить страницу? т.е. ухудшить качество печати


Пробовал, пустой листок выдаёт.





> как у вас настроен сетевой принтер как сетевой или как локальный на стандартный tcp/ip порт?


Он имеет свой ip-адрес, он настроен как сетевой.

----------


## Damien

а может с сетью какие проблемы?
Если поменять печатающий и не печатающий системники местами - что происходит?

----------


## Юльча

> Он имеет свой ip-адрес, он настроен как сетевой.


попробуйте другой вариант

вот мой сетевой принтер, находящийся от меня через этаж, тоже со своим ip-адресом и два варианта его настроек


как локальный(при этом он все равно остается сетевым) но через стандартный tcp/ip порт и как сетевой на локальный порт

----------


## kabo3d

> два варианта его настроек


Уточните, что значит два варианта настроек и как они между собой взаимодействуют?

----------


## Юльча

зачем им между собой взаимодействовать? )
я предлагаю удалить настройки принтера и настроить альтернативным вариантом
вот так
вторая половина статьи - Сетевое печатающее устройство, подключенное через порт TCP/IP
а у вас судя по всему настроено так ссылка


кстати в логах windows есть какие то ошибки связанные с принтером?

----------


## kabo3d

Спасибо, всё получилось! Вот только не пойму в чём разница...

----------


## Юльча

вот и ладушки  :Smiley: 
в нюансы не вникала - объяснить не смогу.. назовем его методом танцев с бубном  :Cheesy: 

у меня тоже при проблемах с печатью из сметной программы (при этом сапорт сметной программы непонимающе разводил руками) на расшаренный принтер HP помогла такая смена настроек..

----------


## anton_dr

Я делаю проще - по дефолту настраиваю через локальный порт  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

> Вот только не пойму в чём разница...





> в нюансы не вникала - объяснить не смогу.. назовем его методом танцев с бубном


Разница в том, кто выполняет обработку (и переводит документ со стандартного представления в язык принтера //там вроде HPGL//)
При 



> а у вас судя по всему настроено так ссылка


страницы отправляются как есть и переводит их непосредственно притер (которому и памяти может не хватить, и просто "запнется" на каком то сложном элементе)
А вот при "танцах_с_бубном" - обрабатывает драйвер непосредственно на компе и отправляет уже в родном для принта формате, с которым проблем быть не должно

----------


## kabo3d

Всем Доброго дня!
У меня опять возникли проблемы, у нас в отделе появился еще один сетевой принтер HP LaserJet M1120n MFP. После установки драйверов для этого принтера перестал печатать другой сетевой HP Color LaserJet 2600n (проблема которого была описана выше, опять выводит пустые листы), т.е. проблема повторяется. Если заново устанавливать драйвер для HP2600n то слетает HP1120n или могут оба перестают печатать.

----------

